# Salt Marsh 1444V



## holland (Feb 23, 2010)

Great looking skiff - congratulations !!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very Cool! Can you post up some pictures of the bow? I've never seen the true hull shape on that rig. Sounds like a great all purpose boat!


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks! I actually picked up the skiff, drove right to Naples, fished the next day and then came back up to school and didn't bring it up with me because I pretty much only have finals left. I'll try to remember to get some when I'm back at home at the end of next week though.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

nice setup. My first sm was the same color combo.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I am pretty much down to your boat or the Towee. I would go with SM 14 hands down if I knew for sure it would respond to oars. From your limited time on the boat do you think it could be "converted" to a half way decent row style boat for an occasional float on small trout streams? I dont need drift boat responsivness, but need it to be acceptable as a river boat from time to time.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Don't really know about the rowing, I don't really have experience rowing boats but you could call Mel at the shop and talk to him about it. I feel like it would be too wide though, the beam is 58" at the deck level


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Roger. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice sweater!!

The skiff is nice, too! lol


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> Nice sweater!!
> 
> The skiff is nice, too! lol


Thanks haha the sweater is my friend who didn't think he would need anything warm for thanksgiving break and then found out he was about to get on a skiff when it was 60 degrees haha. I have a big camping trip planned for next week so I'll get some more pictures up and details about the skiff then.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I think I just saw you driving through Naples. Truck and boat look good!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Enjoy your new ride. Those are cool little boats.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new ride!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I saw you on 951 headed south in Naples.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I saw you on 951 headed south in Naples.


Maybe if that was really early Monday morning haha, but I was only on 951 for about a quarter mile. 

Just got back from my camping trip and this skiff amazed me in every way. One of my friends ended up with engine troubles after he made it to the campsite so I have 3 people counting me on the skiff all around 200lbs maybe a little less for the other two and we ran around 24-25 wide open and cruised at 22-23 the whole time. I was able to slide over mud pretty easy, but did get stuck on hard bottom once and only the foot of my push pole was in the water. Saw a lot of fish, but the guys I had with me were having trouble seeing them, the water was really murky in the inland bays.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> I think I just saw you driving through Naples. Truck and boat look good!


Thanks! I love the color combo, even if the black is hard to keep clean.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

What motor did you end up with?


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Here's a couple more pictures I got from the camping trip, none of the fish we got were really picture worthy, and I didn't get to fish much myself. Still got a bunch of snook in the low 20s and a few redfish about the same size, and hooked into a bunch of sharks at night but we were under-prepared for those haha


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

trekker said:


> What motor did you end up with?


I had a 20hp mercury 4 stroke from my gheenoe that I kept and it's perfect for it


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Cool. Sweet ride. So your engine is a 15 inch? I am very close to ordering one. My engine is a 20 inch so i am thinking i will get a jack plate, but they want $750.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

trekker said:


> Cool. Sweet ride. So your engine is a 15 inch? I am very close to ordering one. My engine is a 20 inch so i am thinking i will get a jack plate, but they want $750.



Just have them make a boat with a 20" transom for you. I'm sure the mold is tall enough to accommodate and they would to make the sale, if not they can easily extend it temporarily for one hull.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I think the 20" transom is standard?


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

trekker said:


> Cool. Sweet ride. So your engine is a 15 inch? I am very close to ordering one. My engine is a 20 inch so i am thinking i will get a jack plate, but they want $750.


Yeah it's a 15inch I wouldn't want to run a jack plate to compensate for a long shaft engine though. Did you call them and explain that you have a longshaft? The called me a couple days before it was supposed to be ready and asked if I had a short shaft or longshaft and ended up cutting my transom down to fit my engine so you may be fine. Best bet is to call the shop and ask they've been extremely helpful.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Both the 14 and 16 salt marsh come standard with a 20 inch transom, but they can easily cut it down for a short shaft. You guys are worrying about nothing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As stated above, they come standard at 19". I actually cut mine down to 16" for my mud motor and it was actually a very simple thing to do. You'll be fine with a 20" motor.


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

i have a SM 14' with full transom and 20" shaft 20hp. I'm actually putting a short shaft on and lowering my jack plate mounting holes. I've been running the long shaft with the jack plate all the way up most of the time - and I wish I could take it even higher when really shallow (at idle speeds). So, with a jack plate set back, you may not need to cut the transom. If running a long shaft, I'd advise raising the transom.


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

klfred said:


> i have a SM 14' with full transom and 20" shaft 20hp. I'm actually putting a short shaft on and lowering my jack plate mounting holes. I've been running the long shaft with the jack plate all the way up most of the time - and I wish I could take it even higher when really shallow (at idle speeds). So, with a jack plate set back, you may not need to cut the transom. If running a long shaft, I'd advise raising the transom.



edit. I've replaced my 20" with a 15" 20hp and it runs great. I can plane with the JP all the way down to up about an inch and operate at slower speeds with it up all the way. The setback of the JP allows for a shorter shaft on the full transom - no need to cut it if you're running a JP.


----------



## ForgottenCoastNole (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey zlenart1, I see those KA letters on your truck, do you ever bring your SM up to Tally? I'm good friends with ton of older KA's (I was Sigma Chi, graduated 2011) and I'm about to order myself a new SM1656, and I'd love to check out your rig and maybe see how it rides? I've got redfish and tarpon spots all over the forgotten coast I could show you as well. Sweet rig man.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

ForgottenCoastNole said:


> Hey zlenart1, I see those KA letters on your truck, do you ever bring your SM up to Tally? I'm good friends with ton of older KA's (I was Sigma Chi, graduated 2011) and I'm about to order myself a new SM1656, and I'd love to check out your rig and maybe see how it rides? I've got redfish and tarpon spots all over the forgotten coast I could show you as well. Sweet rig man.


Yeah I had it up there for a while, and it was great for pretty much everywhere we fished up there. Ran super shallow but wasn't too rough when the wind kicked up at St Marks. I mostly fished Panacea with it.

I actually just sold it a couple weeks ago because I live in St Pete now and I'm moving up to a bigger skiff for Tampa Bay. If it stayed up there or was fishing the everglades, I'm not sure I would have kept it for sure.


----------

